# Setting IPFW to block incoming ICMP



## adripillo (Jul 2, 2013)

Well finally recompiled _the_ kernel with IPFW and could configure it nicely with a guide. I put the rules in a file:


```
IPF="ipfw -q add"
ipfw -q -f flush
#loopback
$IPF 10 allow all from any to any via lo0
$IPF 20 deny all from any to 127.0.0.0/8
$IPF 30 deny all from 127.0.0.0/8 to any
$IPF 40 deny tcp from any to any frag
# statefull
$IPF 50 check-state
$IPF 60 allow tcp from any to any established
$IPF 70 allow all from any to any out keep-state
$IPF 80 allow icmp from any to any
# open port ftp (20,21), ssh (22), mail (25)
# http (80), dns (53) etc
$IPF 110 allow tcp from any to any 21 in
$IPF 120 allow tcp from any to any 21 out
#$IPF 130 allow tcp from any to any 22 in
$IPF 140 allow tcp from any to any 22 out
$IPF 150 allow tcp from any to any 25 in
$IPF 160 allow tcp from any to any 25 out
$IPF 170 allow udp from any to any 53 in
$IPF 175 allow tcp from any to any 53 in
$IPF 180 allow udp from any to any 53 out
$IPF 185 allow tcp from any to any 53 out
$IPF 200 allow tcp from any to any 80 in
$IPF 210 allow tcp from any to any 80 out
# deny and log everything
$IPF 500 deny log all from any to any
```

What _do_ I need to change to deny Incoming ICMP? *?.*


----------



## adripillo (Jul 2, 2013)

Never mind, problem solved. Commented the line 


```
$IPF 80 allow icmp from any to any
```

Thanks anyway.


----------

